# Constitution!



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

????????.. ???? ????: ???? ????? «??????? ????????? ???????» ?? «?????????»* | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

I would've tried to translate this, but I really can't, it's kinda hard to translate swears, but the words _infidels, dogs, "impure" seculars, prostitutes, dancers_, etc. are mentioned, A LOT! :lol:

Gotta admire his honesty though, plenty idiots thinking the same way he does, but they don't have the guts to say it out loud, and specially the way he did 

Watch the video! It's super fun :lol:


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> ????????.. ???? ????: ???? ????? «??????? ????????? ???????» ?? «?????????»* | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???
> 
> I would've tried to translate this, but I really can't, it's kinda hard to translate swears, but the words _infidels, dogs, "impure" seculars, prostitutes, dancers_, etc. are mentioned, A LOT! :lol:
> 
> ...


Yet another bleeding heart liberal, when are we going to get a true islamist Loved the bit about living with Christians, because after all we mix with dogs and cats on the street. Pure class.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Yet another bleeding heart liberal, when are we going to get a true islamist Loved the bit about living with Christians, because after all we mix with dogs and cats on the street. Pure class.


Well, der, everybody knows dogs cause cancer and a cat will keep a woman from getting pregnant.

:tongue1:


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Well, der, everybody knows dogs cause cancer and a cat will keep a woman from getting pregnant.
> 
> :tongue1:


Also believe that you will not be visited by angels if you have had recent contact with a dog!


Maybe the Egyptian authorities could utilize the country's large cat population to try and control its equally burgeoning human population. Worth a try?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Also believe that you will not be visited by angels if you have had recent contact with a dog!


Trouble is the bad ghosts live in bathrooms, so washing after contact with a dog poses risks, too.




CAIRODEMON said:


> Maybe the Egyptian authorities could utilize the country's large cat population to try and control its equally burgeoning human population. Worth a try?


Why? So Christians can be blamed for the scads of rats that would be sure to follow the loss of cats?


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> Trouble is the bad ghosts live in bathrooms, so washing after contact with a dog poses risks, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are going to blame them (and/or the dreaded foreign hand) for just about everything anyway.


----------

